# Port forwarding - Ports remain closed



## Selphis (Jun 1, 2009)

Right, i got a Belkin F5D8230-4, i've used port forwarding before, and it always worked so far...now here's the virtual server screen:










You see that port 28960 is opened both in UDP and TCP, now when i try them out in a port checker with firewall disabled, here's what i get:









(whatsmyip.org/ports)

i've checked and i've got the right ip...when i check other TCP ports, they are all closed, if i check UDP ports, they all time-out...

any suggestions?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Closed is not the same as not forwarded. Closed indicates that the application is not responding to requests on that port, the port forwarding is apparently working fine.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Download and install the PF port checker for a better check if the ports are really open.


----------

